# [materiel] et apache qui modifi ma config (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Comment mettre commande "dhcpcd", juste avant ou au debut du lancement de X? et en root?

Merci de tout ce qui pourai + ou - m'aider, je ne m'en sort pas, je vais peter un cable car c'est l'avant dernier probleme qui marche pas. (dernier c'est celui de amule)

Car voila mon probleme:

```
user@toc ~ $ su

Password:

toc user # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

toc user # dhcpcd

toc user # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:7D:03

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:564 (564.0 b)  TX bytes:1077 (1.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

toc user #

toc user #

```

et ci ca peu aider:

```
c user # rc-update show

               acpid |      default

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

PS: comment je change le niveau d'execution?

EDIT: quand je vire apache du demarage tout marche...  :Mad: 

Voila dans le démarage (avec ou sans apache)

* Bringup up eth0

* dhcp

* network interface eth0 does not exist

* Please verifie hardware or kernel modules (driver)

Et un peu + loin:

```
* coldpluging pci devices

eth0: no link during initialization...
```

Tout marche quand je lance apache dans l'interface graphique... (en root)Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Nov 09, 2006 5:55 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## titoucha

Sauf erreur il faut lancer le dhcp avec la commande 

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

----------

## Mickael

tu as déjà ouvert un topic sur ce problème avec le même titre jeune homme. ET encore une fois configurer une connection internet avec en plus dhcpcd c'est dans le handbook bordel au début et une nouvelle fois à la fin, tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

truc interesent si je fait rc-update -d apache2 tout re marche...

EDIT: MickTux ma connexion est bien configurer et j'ai suivit le handbook la preuve ca marche sans apache de lancer en auto. La je suis au bord du suicide, j'y arrive vraiment pas meme avec l'aide d'internet...Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Wed Nov 08, 2006 8:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> tu as déjà ouvert un topic sur ce problème avec le même titre jeune homme. ET encore une fois configurer une connection internet avec en plus dhcpcd c'est dans le handbook bordel au début et une nouvelle fois à la fin, tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin.

 

Tu as entièrement raison je n'avais pas vu   :Embarassed: 

C'est vrai que d'ouvrir plusieurs fils avec le même titre c'est pas trop le genre de la maison.   :Twisted Evil: 

@alpha on ne se suicide pas pour un PC.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Desoler pour ce double post, j'ai cliquer sur creer au lieu de repondre...

Les run level sont: boot  default  nonetwork  single, je cherche a quoi ca correspond,...

Voir l'edit de mon 1er post il est intérésent....

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: MickTux ma connexion est bien configurer et j'ai suivit le handbook la preuve ca marche sans apache de lancer en auto. La je suis au bord du suicide, j'y arrive vraiment pas meme avec l'aide d'internet...

 

Inutile de monter sur tes grands chevaux. Ta configuration qui fonctionne ou non n'est pas le problème. Mais soit persuadé que sans cette insistance sur cet EDIT et surtout sur cette pauvre excuse que tu nous sorts ici je t'aurais épargné cette réplique :

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Desoler pour ce double post, j'ai cliquer sur creer au lieu de repondre...
> 
> 

 

Je viens de regarder, tu me prends pour un con ? à l'intérieur d'un fil de discussion on ne peut que répondre, éditer/citer une réponse, ou retourner au forum. Une fois sur ce dit forum : on ne peut pas répondre on ne peut que créer un nouveau topic. Dans ton cas la patience ne semble pas être une vertue, mais si tu aurais fait un effort sur ta grammaire lorsque tu écris ici, comme te l'a si gentillement conseillé Temet, tu aurais déjà beaucoup plus de réponse. De plus ouvrir des postes à la va comme je te pousse ne fait que diminuer le nombre de réponses possibles à tes questions mais si en plus tu penses que les gens sont stupides....

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Désoler pour mon français je suis disorthographique, désoler si ma façon de m'exprimer n'es pas très agréable pour vous je fait des effort, merci pour vos aide si précieuse, micktux moi j'édite ou je post dans en écrivant les lien dans ma barre de tache. 

PS: pour mon orthographe firefox 2 m'aide.

----------

## Il turisto

Bon aller on va essayer de t'aider.

Je ne vois pas trop ce que viens faire apache dans tout ca mais bon.

Au boot tu load bien le driver de ta carte réseau?

Peut on voir le contenu de ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Au boot j'ai le load de mon drivers réseau (eth0 et nvidia) dans autoload.

Le contenu du fichier:

/etc/conf.d/net: (avec d'autre option j'ai deja tester, mais avec ces option ca marche aussi, tant qu'acphe n'est pas lancer en auto)

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0=""

```

Mon réseau ne plus marche plus que quand je met "rc-update add apache2 default" donc c'est apache2 qui fait tout merder, voila le rapport eth0 <-> apache.

Et quand je fait "rc-update -d apache2", tout remarche.

Par contre un lancement manuel d'apache ne fait rien merder...

----------

## Il turisto

Alors voyons la config de ton apache.

Qu'as tu changé dans le fichier /etc/apache2/httpd.conf?

Pq utilises tu apache?

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Au boot j'ai le load de mon drivers réseau (eth0 et nvidia) dans autoload.

 

eth0 n'est pas une entrée valide pour /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 il faut mettre dans ce fichier le nom du driver

3c59x, e100, etc. mais de toute façon le problème se semble pas venir de là si ça marche sans apache

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Par contre un lancement manuel d'apache ne fait rien merder...

 

le lancement manuel tu le fait comment ?

apachectl machin ou /etc/init.d/apache2 start

peux tu nous dire si tu as des messages d'erreur (ou plus généralement des infos supplémentaires) quand tu fais /etc/init.d/apache2 start

----------

## Il turisto

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Au boot j'ai le load de mon drivers réseau (eth0 et nvidia) dans autoload. 
> 
> eth0 n'est pas une entrée valide pour /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 il faut mettre dans ce fichier le nom du driver
> 
> 

 

A mon avis en disant eth0 il parlait du module utilisé par eth0. C'est pour ca que je n'ai pas relevé.

Quand tu fais un /etc/init.d/apache2 start qu'as tu dans les logs (/var/log/apache2/...)?

----------

## Mickael

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Désoler pour mon français je suis disorthographique, désoler si ma façon de m'exprimer n'es pas très agréable pour vous je fait des effort, merci pour vos aide si précieuse, micktux moi j'édite ou je post dans en écrivant les lien dans ma barre de tache. 
> 
> PS: pour mon orthographe firefox 2 m'aide.

 

Alpha, si nous ne sommes pas aux courants de ta pathologie, on ne peut que se méprendre sur tes intentions lorsque tu écris : l'écriture est ici le seul moyen de communiquer. En même temps ceci est strictement d'ordre privé, il est donc normal que tu ne l'affiche pas ouvertement sur le forum. Et bien maintenant je passe pour le gros con de service dont l'intransigeance me fait passer pour un intolérant aux yeux de tous, donc sur ce point je ne peux que te présenter mes plus plates excuses. Cependant, le fait que tu sois  disorthographique ne t'empêche pas de suivre les règles de bonnes conduites (tout comme moi soit dit en passant) sur ce forum : on recherche, et si on ne trouve pas (ou si on ne comprends pas) alors on demande dans un poste avec un problème par poste.

PS : j' ai rien compris à ceci : micktux moi j'édite ou je post dans en écrivant les lien dans ma barre de tache. Fait simplement "répondre" dans le thread en question et cela t'évitera à l'avenir des remarques désobligeantes.

Cordialement.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je le fait:

```
toc kmyfirewall-1.0.1 # apache2

toc kmyfirewall-1.0.1 #
```

Dans mon fichier /var/log/apache2:

```
[Tue Nov 07 16:50:46 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Tue Nov 07 16:50:46 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Tue Nov 07 16:50:46 2006] [notice] Digest: done

[Tue Nov 07 16:50:46 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Nov 08 09:31:06 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Wed Nov 08 09:31:06 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Nov 08 09:31:06 2006] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Nov 08 09:31:06 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Nov 08 10:17:56 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Wed Nov 08 10:17:56 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Nov 08 10:17:56 2006] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Nov 08 10:17:56 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Nov 08 10:18:14 2006] [error] [client 192.168.1.10] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Wed Nov 08 10:18:14 2006] [error] [client 192.168.1.10] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Wed Nov 08 10:30:02 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Wed Nov 08 10:30:02 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Nov 08 10:30:02 2006] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Nov 08 10:30:02 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

```

mes fichier de conf de apache sont ici:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/bug/

J'ai besoin d'apache pour mon serveur web (la je suis sous windows avec wamp comme serveur temporaire, avec ssh de lancer)

Pour les module de charger j'ai bien mit "eth0"[/code] car dans coldplug c'est ce qu'il met, et vu que la ligne me dit qu'il a bien été charger je l'ai laisser, ma carte réseau est une MCP51 apparament gérer par mon chipset (ou intégrer au chipset).

----------

## blasserre

c'est plus les éventuelles erreurs de /etc/init.d/apache2 start et les logs correspondants qu'il nous faudrait

cet init-script ne fait pas que lancer apache2 avec les paramètres qvb, il vérifie également que les services nécessaires ont été lancés.. et peut-être d'autres choses. 

C'est lui qui est lancé quand tu fais un rc-update add ... donc c'est là que le bât blesse

----------

## Il turisto

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et bien maintenant je passe pour le gros con de service dont l'intransigeance me fait passer pour un intolérant aux yeux de tous, 
> 
> 

 

Mais non mais non. Je pense que bcp de monde ici aurait réagi comme toi. D'ailleurs moi même quand j'ai vu le post écrit en gros et gras je me suis dis que je n'allait pas en rajouter une couche mais que ce thread resterait sans réponses.

C'est fou comme les mentalités évoluent en 5 minutes  :Smile: 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : j' ai rien compris à ceci : micktux moi j'édite ou je post dans en écrivant les lien dans ma barre de tache. Fait simplement "répondre" dans le thread en question et cela t'évitera à l'avenir des remarques désobligeantes.
> 
> Cordialement.

 

Je pense qu'il veut dire qu'il utilise les url se trouvant dans l'historique de son navigateur pour cela.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai regarder j'ai toujour durant le lancement:

eth0: no link during initialization...

voila:

```

toc ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]

toc ~ #

```

Qui a besoin d'autre log? et les quelle, ou les trouver?

En cas de besoin je peu passer les login et pass ssh...

----------

## Il turisto

Tout cela doit se trouver dans ton /var/log/messages je pense. 

Utilise la commande tail sur ce fichier.

Au pire tu peux passer tes logins mais cela me parait peu sur. Et puis si tu le fais toi même tu en sera d'autant plus fier et grandi  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pour les module de charger j'ai bien mit "eth0" car dans coldplug c'est ce qu'il met, et vu que la ligne me dit qu'il a bien été charger je l'ai laisser, ma carte réseau est une MCP51 apparament gérer par mon chipset (ou intégrer au chipset).

 

Ca me chatouille ici.

Moi j'aurais tout simplement mis le module en dur (donc c'est plus module lol) dans le noyau.

Sinon oui, c'est le nom du module qu'il faut mettre, pas eth0.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai pas mit le module en dur car je l'ai pas trouver, 

tail /var/log/messages me donne avec apache de non lancer:

```
Nov  8 13:00:29 toc input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Nov  8 13:00:29 toc 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Nov  8 13:00:29 toc parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Nov  8 13:00:29 toc parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Nov  8 13:00:30 toc gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0b/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 903kHz

Nov  8 13:00:31 toc dhcpcd[8560]: verified 192.168.1.11 address is not in use

Nov  8 13:00:31 toc dhcpcd[8560]: your IP address = 192.168.1.11

Nov  8 13:00:38 toc sshd[10004]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Nov  8 13:01:46 toc sshd[10065]: Accepted publickey for root from 192.168.1.10 port 3960 ssh2

Nov  8 13:01:46 toc sshd(pam_unix)[10070]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)
```

Et avec apache de lancer en auto:

```
Nov  8 13:08:35 toc su[10253]: + pts/1 user:root

Nov  8 13:08:35 toc su(pam_unix)[10253]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Nov  8 13:09:07 toc rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start sshd as net.eth0 could not start

Nov  8 13:09:14 toc rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start sshd as net.eth0 could not start

Nov  8 13:09:32 toc dhcpcd[11631]: MAC address = 00:18:f3:67:7d:03

Nov  8 13:09:33 toc dhcpcd[11631]: verified 192.168.1.11 address is not in use

Nov  8 13:09:33 toc dhcpcd[11631]: your IP address = 192.168.1.11

Nov  8 13:09:33 toc sshd[11676]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Nov  8 13:09:54 toc sshd[11683]: Accepted publickey for root from 192.168.1.10 port 4074 ssh2

Nov  8 13:09:54 toc sshd(pam_unix)[11688]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

```

Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Wed Nov 08, 2006 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

Ben on t'aide la non?

Tu dis n'avoir pas trouvé le module à compiler en dur mais tu as su le compiler en module? 

Ton kernel est un genkernel? Car sinon le mettre en module ou en dur c'est pareil.

Je ne vois pas de probs dans ton log. Avec ou sans apache de lancé tu obtiens bien ton ip. Ou j'ai manqué qqch?

----------

## blasserre

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas de probs dans ton log. Avec ou sans apache de lancé tu obtiens bien ton ip. Ou j'ai manqué qqch?

 

j'avoue aussi avoir perdu le fil...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Ben on t'aide la non?
> 
> Tu dis n'avoir pas trouvé le module à compiler en dur mais tu as su le compiler en module? 
> 
> Ton kernel est un genkernel? Car sinon le mettre en module ou en dur c'est pareil.
> ...

 

Oui je l'ai fait avec genkernel, dans le 1er log tout vas bien, dans l'autre sous kde je doit faire:

```
su

dhcpcd

apache2
```

voir ca:

```
toc user # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

toc user # dhcpcd

toc user # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:67:7D:03

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:564 (564.0 b)  TX bytes:1077 (1.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 
```

Le problème me prend la tête, je cherche mai je trouve pas, ... et il me faut mon serveur web, et je suis pas le seul a avoir un serveur web avec gentoo.

----------

## kwenspc

perso j'ai dhcpcd comme client dhcp.

et dans mon /etc/conf.d/net j'ai :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" ) 

```

Et c'est tout. (Et bien sûr j'ai aussi net.eth0 dans les services de lancés par défaut --> rc-update add net.eth0 default   mais ce doit être par défaut donc ça va)

Sinon pour être sûr que le module de la carte réseau se charge au démarrage moi je les mets dans /etc/module.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ça demande à connaitre le noms des modules mais au moins j'évite les surprises.

----------

## Temet

Ah pinaise, je viens de capter!

Les initscripts sont lu par ordre alphabétique (oui c'est mais c'est comme ça)...

Et dans le runlevel boot, l'init script "apache2" est lancé avant "net.eth0" et donc forcément, il est pas content!

Bah, je crois que tu peux spécifier dans l'init script qu'il a besoin que eth0 soit lancé avant ... mais du taf, peux pas trop te dire comment mais dans la doc sur les init scripts de ce site, ça se trouve.

Sinon, mais je sais pas si ca marche, tu peux tenter de mettre net.eth0 au niveau du boot ... si ça marche, il sera lancé avant apache.

----------

## Il turisto

Non moi meme j'ai plusieurs serveurs web sous gentoo avec php et tout le toutim.

Bon redisons le : pour démarrer un service sous gentoo il faut faire : /etc/init.d/le_service start

Reprenons proprement.

Lorsque tu boot sans apache2 dans le runlevel default ta carte réseau fonctionne correctement c'est cela?

Si apache2 est dans le runlevel default cela merdouille. Je me trompe?

Lorsque tu fais un /etc/init.d/apache2 start. Tu peux nous dire ce que tu as comme erreur dans les logs. Que ce soit /var/log/messages ou /var/log/apache2/* ou meme dmesg.

Si tu ne nous donnes pas les informations précisément il est très difficille pour nous de t'aider.

----------

## Temet

Tente ça : rc-update add net.eth0 boot

et redémarre ... et si ça marche tant mieux lol

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu n'es même pas obligé de mettre quelque chose si ton interface est géré par dhcp.

J'ai aussi dhcpcd et quand l'interface est lancé et qu'elle n'obtient aucune configuration du fichier /etc/conf.d/net, elle utilise automatiquement le dhcp.

----------

## Il turisto

Si c'est le problème tu peux laisser net.eth0 dans le runlevel default et mettre dans ton fichier : /etc/conf.d/local.start la ligne : /etc/init.d/apache2 start et dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/local.stop la ligne /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

Sauf que je le redis : perso j'ai aussi apache et tout et tout et je n'ai pas ce prob au démarrage.

----------

## animemint

C'est bizarre parce que d'après les log tu obtiens bien l'adresse IP avec apache.

Sinon tu peux laisser net.* dans default. Le script d'apache se lance après.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai tester rc-update add net.eth0 boot et dans /etc/conf.d/net.eth0: config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

Ca change rien. Je suis d'accord avec celui qui dit que apache est lancer avant a cause de l'ordre alphabétique, je pense que mon probleme vien de la.

Por les modules de ma carte réseau j'ai cherche sans trouver, sauf si le driver c'est nvidia, mais dans ce cas il est charger, en + je pense pas a un probleme de module (bien que j'ai jamais charger celle de ma carte réseau: MCP51) car sans apache le réseau est accéssible.

A LIRE: quand dans /etc/init.d/ je renomme apache2 par zapache2 tout marche, qui peu m'aider? Si non je met le topic en résolut bien que ca m'embete le bricollage.

----------

## Temet

J'avais pensé faire ça, mais j'avais peur de me faire lyncher ici ... surtout que c'est vrai que c'est bricolage :/

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je préfére résoudre le probleme plutot que de le contourner comme la, mais je comprend un peu le bug, c'est car apache ce lance avant, ensuite comment faire car j'ai mit net.eth0 au boot: 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot
```

Mais apparament il ce lance toujours au meme endroit.

----------

## blasserre

vérifie la valeur de ta variable :

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

dans /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## Somy

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les module de charger j'ai bien mit "eth0"[/code] car dans coldplug c'est ce qu'il met, et vu que la ligne me dit qu'il a bien été charger je l'ai laisser, ma carte réseau est une MCP51 apparament gérer par mon chipset (ou intégrer au chipset).

 

Je suis un peu étonné que personne n'ai réagi!!!

essaye de remplacer eth0 par forcedeth dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

dans /etc/conf.d/rc j'aivais: 

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"
```

J'ais donc mit 

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

 a la place.

 *Quote:*   

> essaye de remplacer eth0 par forcedeth dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6...

 

C'est fait.

je renomme zapache2 en apache2, je reboot....

Et ca marche...

Merci

----------

